# Und was tut Ihr gegen Maulwürfe?



## wuugi83 (1. Dez. 2012)

_Edit by Blumenelse: Text auf Thema gekürzt, da es sich um eine Auskopplung aus einem anderen Beitrag handelt!_

mal was anderes hat einer was hilfreiches gegen maulwürfe mache jeden tag 20 hafen wech und kein ende in sicht .... alle herkömliche mittelchen taugen nichts ... 
früher gabs mal son rotes pulver was verboten wurde muste man anzünden  ... meine oma nimmt immer diesel lappen ...aber das kanns ja wohl auch nicht sein .....will ja nicht gleich alle umbringen nur vertreiben .... rüber zum friedhof oder so ....


----------



## dragsterrobby (1. Dez. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Moin, Buttersäure soll recht hilfreich gegen Wühlmäuse und auch Maulwürfe sein aber ich habe es aufgegeben bei 10000qm, das wäre ein Ganztagesjob!!


----------



## samorai (1. Dez. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo Frank!
Unter Deinem Bild steht das Wort Experte,dann wirst Du es auch wissen.Okay NELUMBO,
Schreibfehler,sorry,bei Wuugi  kehren die Maulwürfe mit Schiffen ein, er entfernt immer die
"Hafen"!

                        LG Ron!!


----------



## Nelumbo (3. Dez. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

_Edit by Blumenelse: Text auf Thema gekürzt, da es sich um eine Auskopplung aus einem anderen Beitrag handelt!_

Und zu der Frage, was man wirkungsvoll gegen Maulwürfe tun kann: Wir haben 2 Solar-__ Pieper im Einsatz, seitdem ist Ruhe. 

Viele Grüße,
Nelumbo


----------



## Lucy79 (3. Dez. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Maulwürfe haben bei uns schlechte Karten, bei uns fängt teilweise schon ab 10 cm Mutterboden Fels an.....  da kämen de Tierchen nicht weit


----------



## Christine (3. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Und was tut Ihr gegen Maulwürfe?*

Hallo Susanne, dann habt ihr bestimmt die seltene Unterart der Kopfbeulen-Maulwürfe


----------



## Teichlandschaft (3. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Und was tut Ihr gegen Maulwürfe?*

Maulwürfe stehen doch unter Naturschutz oder??  

_Edit: Genau - deshalb wurde dieser Tipp hier entfernt!_

der eine Maulwurf zum anderen...."sind wir nicht alle ein bißchen Wühlmaus" 

mfg

Heiko


----------



## S.Reiner (3. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Und was tut Ihr gegen Maulwürfe?*

Ich dachte immer das erledigt die Naturschutz Katze


----------



## underfrange (3. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Und was tut Ihr gegen Maulwürfe?*

Mein Onkel hat ein Rießen Grundstück das an einem Bach liegt. Er hatte auch extreme Schwierigkeiten mit Wühlmäusen und Maulwürfen. Er hat dann Ultraschall Erdspieße installiert wo er keine Maulwürfe und Wühlmäuse haben wollte und hat seitdem Ruhe in den Bereichen.


----------



## Vera44 (3. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Und was tut Ihr gegen Maulwürfe?*

Hallo!

Mein Vater hat die Ultraschall-Erdspieße auch im Garten, aber Maulwürfe und Wühlmäuse auch.
Trotzdem.
Wir hatten solange unser alter Kater noch lebte keine Probleme damit. Die Maulis sind immer im Nachbargrundstück geblieben. Die Wühlmäuse auch. Der neue - Charly muß wohl noch ein bißchen üben oder er ist nicht so der Profi


----------



## Wanderra (4. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Und was tut Ihr gegen Maulwürfe?*

Hallo Teichfreunde!

Wer so einen Erdspieß kaufen möchte, kann sein Geld auch gleich in den Müll werfen.
Mein Nachbar hat auch solche Dinger, und die Tierchen lieben sie!
Er hat jetzt mehr als vorher.

Gruß Jens


----------



## dragsterrobby (4. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Und was tut Ihr gegen Maulwürfe?*

Genau da kenne ich auch von einen Nachbar, wo ich vorher gewohnt habe!


----------



## Iedfreak (4. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Und was tut Ihr gegen Maulwürfe?*

Hallo...
Denke ich habe alles mögliche gegen "Wühlmäuse" getan von Gift über Gas bis hin zu eine Bolzenschussgerät...
Die besten Ergebnisse habe ich mit der Supercat Wühlmausfalle gemacht.. Nichts desto trotz sind immer noch Wühlmäuse da!!! Der Kampf wird also weiter gehen... Am besten war so ein ausgasendes Granulat was in die Gänge kommt... Hat gestunken wie sonst etwas... Aber geholfen hat es nicht


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Und was tut Ihr gegen Maulwürfe?*

Hi,

was ich gegen Maulwürfe unternehme:

gar nix: 
Solange bei mir nämlich Maulwürfe im Garten sind und im Blumenbeet __ Würmer jagen hab ich so gut wie keine Grünzeugverluste durch Wühlmausfraß. Sind die Maulwürfe mal ne Zeit lang weg, fressen sich gleich wieder Wühlmäuse durchs Grünzeug Maulwurfshaufen lassen doch kinderleicht entfernen

MfG Frank


----------



## pema (5. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Und was tut Ihr gegen Maulwürfe?*



> Hallo...
> Denke ich habe alles mögliche gegen "Wühlmäuse" getan von Gift über Gas bis hin zu eine Bolzenschussgerät...
> Die besten Ergebnisse habe ich mit der Supercat Wühlmausfalle gemacht.. Nichts desto trotz sind immer noch Wühlmäuse da!!!



Vielleicht noch einmal: Wühlmäuse sind KEINE Maulwürfe.
Und: Maulwürfe stehen unter Naturschutz!
Bevor Gift und Fallen zum Einsatz kommen, ist es wichtig heraus zu finden, wen man denn da im Garten beherbergt.

petra


----------



## zuppinger (5. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Und was tut Ihr gegen Maulwürfe?*

Das ist mein Problem seit ein paar Jahren - und ich habe kapituliert.

__ Pieper: Es hat genau 6 Wochen gewirkt, dann war denen das piepen egal und nur uns hat es noch gestört. Dazu muss ich sagen, dass wir hier puren Sandboden haben (Brandenburger Streusandbüchse genannt!). Da ist der Wirkungsradius nicht sehr groß.

Danach verschiedene Fallen aufgestellt: Durch den Sandboden wird auch unterm Rasen immer eine Schnauze voll vor sich hingeschoben und damit die Falle zugemüllt.

Karbidsplitter, die mit der Erdfeuchte gasen und damit die lieben Mistviecher vertreiben: Der dicke Mausehintern schiebt den Stinkergang kurzerhand zu - fertig.

Übrigens und das wird vielen so gehen: Die Wühlmaus gräbt den Gang - erkennbar an den Haufen und den oberflächennahen Gängen. Danach nutzen auch Feldmäuse und Maulwürfe diese Gänge. Ich schaue schon immer argwöhnisch in den Garten, ob der Rasen noch glatt ist...

Mehr ist mir noch nicht eingefallen, außer, dass es zu Weihnachten hin immer ruhiger wird 

Sollte jemand noch eine Antimausidee haben - ich bin für Experimente offen.


----------



## lotta (6. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Und was tut Ihr gegen Maulwürfe?*

mit oder ohne __ pieper
....

... OHNE WORTE


----------



## dragsterrobby (6. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Und was tut Ihr gegen Maulwürfe?*

Genau so siehts aus und das obwohl hier den ganzen Tag 2 Hunde übern Acker flitzen!!


----------



## [atc]para (6. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Und was tut Ihr gegen Maulwürfe?*

Kann euch die Seite "hausmaus.at" empfehlen, Nachschauen unter Maulwurf.
Diese kleinen Tierchen stört einfach nichts, kein Lärm, und auch nicht der Boden(beschafenheit)
Sogar in Höheren Lagen sind Sie anzutreffen. Sie buddeln sich einfach durch alles durch.

Gruß Dirk


----------

